# Year One Rally II Wheels



## MrAllthat (Dec 9, 2011)

I just purchased a 69 GTO convertible and was looking to replace the factory Rally II wheels. I was kind of interested in the Year One Rally II wheels in Gunmetal. Does anyone have them on their GTO? They are 17x9 with 5" of backspacing. Kind of a neat blend of classic and modern looks. I of course would be keeping my original wheels and restoring them "for the future". I had looked around, but couldn't find any good pictures of them with tires mounted.


----------

